

IPad has 1/2 the features I wanted in 2008 - jiaaro
http://deathbyprotools.com/2008/12/if-apple-knew-what-was-good-for-them.html

======
jiaaro
admittedly, Apple has figured out a better way to implement the other half
than I was thinking of when I wrote this.

Things they left out that I'd REALLY like to see:

\- SD card reader (or other removable storage) and yes I know there is an
attachment. I'm pretty sure it only works for photos.

\- Camera

The Stuff they left out (and were right):

\- USB ports (this is arguable, but I think that usb ports are just asking for
trouble. if you're going to follow a strategy of complete control in exchange
for reliability and quality, forcing everyone to use a proprietary port is
probably a good idea. Whether their closed-system strategy is
good/bad/right/wrong is a different conversation

\- All those buttons: less buttons is better... I was an unwashed heathen in
2008

